# Cast Iron Skillet Apple Pie.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Nothing like the aroma of pies right out of the oven. Lemon Cheesecake and Crump Apple pie on a skillet.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Lord have mercy RTG you better stop that


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Nothing like the aroma of pies right out of the oven. Lemon Cheesecake and Crump Apple pie on a skillet.
> View attachment 5956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5957


so where is the recipe?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

RevWC said:


> so where is the recipe?


Good question, I got so exited I forgot(I really enjoy food guys):Anyway crust makes the pie, not the filling; like a good artisan bread makes the meal.
Crust-2 cups sifted flour,1 cup veg shortening or unsalted butter(no margarine),1/2 teasp salt,1/2 cup light brown sugar. Mix dry ingredients and refrigerate for 1/2 hour, the fat should be very cold also. I use a food processor. Flour, fat,pulse till you get a loose sand texture not a paste-if this happens it becomes a regular pie shell and you don`t want that. In a warm heavy cast iron skillet spread about 1 1/2 cup of crust, loosely don`t compact it to much, spread your fruit, I save time by cooking the fruit before filling the pie, spread the rest of flour on top and baked in a 350* oven till top is lightly brown, remember that all ovens are not the same and cast iron gets very hot. This is a very light pie shell that I now used in all my pies.
Using white sugar on shell gives it another taste and texture, best used on cheesecakes, lemon meringue pies,etc.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks deelicious! Thanks for sharing your recipe


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Pie Dough.*

One of the things that I have notice in making pie shell is the after taste that process fats place on the dough, many add lemon juice or vinegar to it but by making it with fresh render and cold pork fat like in the old days in the farm that taste will be gone.


----------

